# أهداف المشورة المسيحية



## dr.sheko (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*إَِنَّ الْحَصادَ كَثيرٌ وَلكِنَّ الْفَعلةَ قلِيلُون. فَاطْلُبُوا مِن رَبّ الْحَصَادِ
 أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلةً إلَى حَصَادِه لو2:10
أهداف المشورة المسيحية


إن هدف المشورة المسيحية؛ هو اكتشاف الإنسان لنفسه من خلال
 اكتشاف حياته الجديدة في المسيح

  والمشورة المسيحية هي عمل الروح القدس "يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" يو 13:16
 على أساس الحق الإلهي المُعلَن في الأسفار المقدسة " أيضاً شهاداتك هي لذتي أهل مشورتي" مز 24:119 مسترشدة بكتابات وسير آباء الكنيسة "أذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله. انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثّلوا بإيمانهم"عب 7:13
• المشورة المسيحية هي دعوة السيد المسيح ليشبع احتياجات النفوس والعائلات. 
• المشورة المسيحية لا تهدف إلى إحداث مجرد تغيير في الحياة؛ بل إلى إحداث تغيير محدّد ومهدّف. 
• إن كان الله يشتاق للدخول في علاقة معنا ونحن أيضاً نشتاق للدخول في علاقة معه، فإنه حتى غير المؤمنين والملحدين يشتاقون إلى السلام – الرجاء – المحبة والعدل.. وهذه الاشتياقات هي في الواقع اشتياقات الله. إن كان الأمر هكذا، فإن هدف المشورة المسيحية هو أعمق بكثير من إحداث تغيير في السلوك الخارجي بل هو في الحقيقة تقديس النفس. 
• الهدف من المشورة المسيحية هو تجديد الذهن رو 2:12 من خلال المصالحة مع الله والاتحاد معه. الأمر الّذي ينتج عنه تغيير الشكل. 
• هذا التغيير هو ممكن من خلال الاتحاد بالإله المتأنس يسوع المسيح، الذي غلب العالم لحسابنا "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيَّ سلام. في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. ولكن ثقوا. أنا قد غلبت العالم" يو 33:16 
• من هنا خادم المشورة المسيحية هو إنسان يعرف السيد المسيح معرفة اختبارية حقة وقادر أن يعلنه للآخرين. وبهذا يستطيع أن يساعد ويعزّي كل من هو في ضيقة. 
• خادم المشورة المسيحية من خلال خضوعه لعمل الله القدوس فيه، يتلاقى مع كل نفس حسب احتياجها- كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "فإني إذ كنت حراً من الجميع استعبدت نفسي للجميع لأربح الأكثرين... صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء. صرت للكل كل شيء لأخلّص على كل حال قوماً". 1 كو 9 :19، 22 
• خدمة المشورة المسيحية تشمل تعزية صغيري القلوب – تقوية الضعفاء – تشجيع اليائسين – وعظ المؤمنين – إرشاد الضالين – تحذير المتهاونين. 
• هذه الخدمة تشمل أيضاً "تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح"
أفسس 12:4  وهذا يعني إعداد وتدريب خدام في هذا المجال


مبادئ في المشورة المسيحية

السيد المسيح هو مثالنا الأعلى في المشورة المسيحية؛ فهو المشير الذي يعلن الصدق في المحبة أفسس 15:4   

 الكتاب المقدس هو المصدر الأساسي للمشورة والإرشاد "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر. لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" 2 تي 16:3،17  


الكنيسة هي مركز ومكان المشورة والرعاية الروحية


 علم النفس يستخدم من خلال رؤية إلهية وكتابية 


النضج في المسيح هو الهدف الأعلى الذي يتحقق من خلال البناء الروحي


 الروح القدس هو روح المشورة إش 2:11 فهو الذي يتحكم في خدمة المشورة المسيحية تماماً 
*


----------



## أرزنا (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

*سلام المسيح:*


*(• إن كان الله يشتاق للدخول في علاقة معنا ونحن أيضاً نشتاق للدخول في علاقة معه، فإنه حتى غير المؤمنين والملحدين يشتاقون إلى السلام – الرجاء – المحبة والعدل.. وهذه الاشتياقات هي في الواقع اشتياقات الله. إن كان الأمر هكذا، فإن هدف المشورة المسيحية هو أعمق بكثير من إحداث تغيير في السلوك الخارجي بل هو في الحقيقة تقديس النفس. )*


*شكرا لك على الموضوع*


----------



## the servant (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

"• المشورة المسيحية لا تهدف إلى إحداث مجرد تغيير في الحياة؛ بل إلى إحداث تغيير محدّد ومهدّف."

فعلا كلام صحيح جدا لان المشورة المسيحية الهادفة لا تمر مرور الكرام بل تغير وتجعل للانسان هدف حقيقي يسعي الية سواء في علاقتة مع الاخريين او علاقتة مع الله

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## استفانوس (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

الكنيسة هي مركز ومكان المشورة والرعاية الروحية




> علم النفس يستخدم من خلال رؤية إلهية وكتابية
> النضج في المسيح هو الهدف الأعلى الذي يتحقق من خلال البناء الروحي
> الروح القدس هو روح المشورة إش 2:11 فهو الذي يتحكم في خدمة المشورة المسيحية تماماً


رائع تسلم ايدك
وربنا يباركك على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

موضوع راااائع و مفيد جدآ جدآ​ 
شكرآ لك يا مى و ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## dr.sheko (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي ارزنا على مرورك
يارب يكون مفيد بجد
صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## dr.sheko (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



frai قال:


> "• المشورة المسيحية لا تهدف إلى إحداث مجرد تغيير في الحياة؛ بل إلى إحداث تغيير محدّد ومهدّف."
> 
> فعلا كلام صحيح جدا لان المشورة المسيحية الهادفة لا تمر مرور الكرام بل تغير وتجعل للانسان هدف حقيقي يسعي الية سواء في علاقتة مع الاخريين او علاقتة مع الله
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع



ميرسي فراي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dr.sheko (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



استفانوس قال:


> الكنيسة هي مركز ومكان المشورة والرعاية الروحية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي استفانوس
صليلي كتيييييييير
ربنا يباركك ف خدمتك


----------



## dr.sheko (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع راااائع و مفيد جدآ جدآ​
> شكرآ لك يا مى و ربنا يعوضك​



العفو يا فراشة
ربنا يباركك و يوفقك


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

*موضوع رائع  بجد *
*يستحق يكون الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع* 



*التمييز *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-أهداف المشورة المسيحية*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع رائع  بجد *
> *يستحق يكون الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع*
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك فادية على تشجيعك
و بجد انا يهمني ان الموضوع يكون استفدنا منه كلنا
صليلييييييي كتيييييييير


----------



## dr.sheko (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-أهداف المشورة المسيحية*



marmar_maroo قال:


>



ميرسي مرمر على مرورك
واشكرك على تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## نصيف خلف (25 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

